# [Heisec] Firefox-Update schließt Lücke im privaten Modus



## Newsfeed (8 September 2012)

Trotz der Einstellung "privater Modus" speicherte der Browser Firefox besuchte Webseiten dauerhaft im Cache des Firefox-Browser auslesen. Diese Lücke behebt nun das Update auf Version 15.0.1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

